# Red Enchilada Sauce



## Ozarkgal (Feb 2, 2013)

We love Tex-Mex food and since there are no such restaurants around here, I have to make my own. Getting the right flavor in the red enchilada sauce has always been a challenge for me until I ran across this recipe. It is wonderful enchilada sauce, simple to make and also makes a great chili base.   It's also great in a Mexican rice and bean dish.




*       Best Ever Red Enchilada Sauce

INGREDIENTS:

3 tablespoons chili powder (buy a good quality one )

1/4 teaspoon cumin

3 tablespoons flour

 1 tablespoon chicken bouillion (Better than Bouillion is good)

1 teaspoon cocoa powder

1/2  teaspoon garlic powder

1 teaspoon oregano (finely crushed)

3 cups water

1   can tomato sauce (8 ounces)


DIRECTIONS:

1.  Combine all dry ingredients in a small bowl.

2.  Stirring constantly, slowly add enough of the water to make a thin paste.

3.  Pour into pan and add the rest of the water.

4.  Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly until mixture thickens.

5.  Stir in tomato sauce.

Use in your favorite enchilada recipe or chili.  The amounts on the spices are flexible, so you can adjust according to your taste, but don't leave out the cocoa powder.


*To make shredded chicken for the enchiladas, I place whole frozen boneless, skinless chicken breasts in a crock pot and cover them with some of the sauce.  Cook until the chicken is tender.  Using unthawed frozen chicken makes it come out very tender and not dry. You may need to add a bit of water.  Shred with 2 forks when done and stuff those enchiladas.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks, very interesting ingredients!  I would've never thought of chicken boullion, flour or cocoa.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 4, 2013)

I will have to try that but i"m wondering about the cocoa. My wife's youngest daughter sent us a recipe for chili that had chocolate in it, She said it was so good. We hated it. Your sauce doesn't contain much though so it might add to the flavor rather than overpowering like the chili did.


----------



## TWHRider (Feb 4, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I will have to try that but i"m wondering about the cocoa. My wife's youngest daughter sent us a recipe for chili that had chocolate in it, She said it was so good. We hated it. Your sauce doesn't contain much though so it might add to the flavor rather than overpowering like the chili did.



I was also wondering about the cocoa.

It probably would be best if we all came to your home for a taste-test-------------------------------------------------------layful:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 4, 2013)

Mexicans use a lot of chocolate in dishes that aren't desserts.  It sounds improbable, but it adds a dimension of flavor that's incomprehensible as chocolate.  As a chocolaholic, I'll take it where ever I can get it..:love_heart:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 4, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> I was also wondering about the cocoa.
> 
> It probably would be best if we all came to your home for a taste-test-------------------------------------------------------layful:


 
Come on over, the more, the merrier and don't forget the cervesas:cheers::cheers:

*rkunsaw*..just saw your post.  Yes, I think moderation is the key here.  I have dark chocolate cocoa and was tempted to use that, but decided to stick with the regular cocoa.  It falls under the "if it ain't broke' don't fix it" category..lol


----------

